# Wiring 2 small industrial ovens on same circuit



## ka2007 (Sep 20, 2016)

I am wiring 2 single phase 220v curing ovens on a new job, one is at 32A and the other is 30A. Both don't run much but run together at half capacity when on (250 F out of 500 F). The location only warrants placing them on the same circuit. If they were to run together at full capacity, they will hog 13640 Watts. Can I get away with a 60A breaker or do I need to run an 80A?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Why would you think it's okay to run these two ovens on the same circuit?


----------



## ka2007 (Sep 20, 2016)

Personally, I would wire each oven on their own circuit. Just was interested if it could be done.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ka2007 said:


> Personally, I would wire each oven on their own circuit. Just was interested if it could be done.


IMO you cannot run them bnoth on one circuit. You could run a feeder to the location and install a small panel and take 2 circuits from that.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

ka2007 said:


> I am wiring 2 single phase 220v curing ovens on a new job, one is at 32A and the other is 30A. Both don't run much but run together at half capacity when on (250 F out of 500 F). The location only warrants placing them on the same circuit. If they were to run together at full capacity, they will hog 13640 Watts. Can I get away with a 60A breaker or do I need to run an 80A?


It will not a good idea for few reason .,,

If this is a commercal location it best to run the curing oven on it own circuit.

as I rather just run it own circuit or run the feeder to small subpanel and use that subpanel to feed two oven that useally work good this arrangement.


----------



## ka2007 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys, it confirms my gut. Though I feel it was good in theory it just seems that practically you would have too many amps in that line for the equipment being run.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Why is it illegal to install (2) 40 amp receptacles in the same room, 1 circuit, run with #8 wire .... and tap the #8's with Polaris blocks at the 1st receptacle box. and then put another receptacle on the other side of the room..

assuming you can put an SJ cord on the oven, with a plug.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Why is it illegal to install (2) 40 amp receptacles in the same room, 1 circuit, run with #8 wire .... and tap the #8's with Polaris blocks at the 1st receptacle box. and then put another receptacle on the other side of the room..
> 
> assuming you can put an SJ cord on the oven, with a plug.


I know techally it is not illegal to do it but from my past expercince and load demand on those oven you have to becarefull with it and with #8 wire is too light a load there.

and the OP mention both oven will be in same area so you can group the disconnects at one location which it is legit.

and keep in your mind the commercal have different set of rules than resdentail rules and the local codes may have final addmendment which it can change a bit.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I see no code reason why he can't put 2 receptacles side by side, with 1 circuit. 
Assuming he has a plan to only use 1 oven at a time, and keep the load under 40 amps.


If the plan is to use both ovens at once, then plan accordingly, but he seemed like that was not the case


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> I see no code reason why he can't put 2 receptacles side by side, with 1 circuit.
> Assuming he has a plan to only use 1 oven at a time, and keep the load under 40 amps.
> 
> 
> If the plan is to use both ovens at once, then plan accordingly, but he seemed like that was not the case


Very true Spark Master.,

but what kind of situation did OP mention and OP mention if both running and he claim say it run at half capaity as far we do know all type of ovens do have thermosat to cycle the heating elements as it need to be to keep that tempture.

I do understand what you are saying as the OP assumed that the customer use one oven and no other oven at all then yuh you can run single circuit as you stated .,, but with two oven I know I did check the load demand caluations and you can squeak by with #6 conductors with 60 amp breaker but I do not know what manufacter oven he have so.,, hard to say what the manufacter say on their installment instruction. 

I rather just do it right from the start.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There is an exception for household ovens and ranges but not for industrial units.



210.19(A)(3) said:


> Exception No. 1: Conductors tapped from a 50-ampere
> branch circuit supplying electric ranges, wall-mounted
> electric ovens, and counter-mounted electric cooking units
> shall have an ampacity of not less than 20 amperes and
> ...


e longer
than necessary for servicing the appliance.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> I see no code reason why he can't put 2 receptacles side by side, with 1 circuit.
> *Assuming he has a plan to only use 1 oven at a time*, and keep the load under 40 amps.
> 
> 
> If the plan is to use both ovens at once, then plan accordingly, but he seemed like that was not the case


That isn't what he says! *"run together at half capacity when on"* and that's only until the first person isn't paying attention.

It's just easier to do it right from the start and let him run both at full capacity if needed.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

My commercial facilitates stager their load, so they keep the demand billing down to a minimum.


----------

